# Terry Pratchets Hogfather



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I watched the first part last night and wished I haddnt









Not because its bad, its very true to the book, its just that Ive been reading the Discworld books for 15 + years now and I kind of know what these characters and places 'look' like and sound like in my head, seeing them on screen has kind of spoilt them because they are so different to how they should be....

I guess its the same with most books that get made into films......

Anyone agree/ disagree?


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

I agree Jase sometimes its a real let down, have you seen any of the animated pratchett films. Very disappointing (except for death, Christopher Lee).

I am rather looking forward to seeing Hogfather as it cant be as bad as the animated jobs.

some films are good though, I think the latest example was V for Vendetta, Ive loved that graphic novel since it came out and the film was brilliant IMO. very much as I imagined it.

Andy


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Anyone agree/ disagree?


I would have agreed whole hartedly Jase, never found a film that lived up to the book (except shawshank redemption which has Morgan freeman playing a red headed irish american







but it worked even the "why do they call you Red" joke)

But then Peter Jackson made Lord of the rings. That absolutly outshone whatever my imagination could have come up with!









Is Hogfather on TV then


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Andy, no, I havent seen the cartoons, dont think I want too now.....









Yes Paul, Hogfather ( 2 parts) is on Sky 1, part 2 tonight I think....

Your right about LOTR, and the Happy Potter films are as good / better than the books too


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Looks like I am in trouble then - I much prefered Tolkiens books to the films. 

Please don't get me wrong the films are good; but the books are truly exceptional IMO.









What did you make of Judge Dredd being turned into a film?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Yes Paul, Hogfather ( 2 parts) is on Sky 1, part 2 tonight I think....


Ah yes one of those many channels I have that I never watch, I'll try and see if I can catch it, if not as it's sky it will be repeated ad infinitem no doubt!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I really liked the TV adaptation of Pratchetts `Truckers` , shame they didn`t follow it on with `Diggers` & `Wings`









I also liked the film version of Catch -22 (one of my favourite books ) with Alan Arkin


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Bladerunner said:


> What did you make of Judge Dredd being turned into a film?


I was well disappointed with Judge dredd, there was way too much dialogue. The whole thing about Joe Dredd was that he was a loner that spoke only in dry one-liners. I think Arnie (not talking) was made for the role. Sly did his best but was lacking.

The thing about graphic novels is that the pictures tell the story more than the dialogue. I think Hell Boy is a brilliant example of a great film version of a graphic novel, all great images and only the amount of concise dialogue that could be fitted in a speech bubble. A wicked film if you've not seen it.

I hope they do a good job of Watchmen, it has real potential but could be so easily stuffed up.

Andy


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I really liked the TV adaptation of Pratchetts `Truckers` , shame they didn`t follow it on with `Diggers` & `Wings`


Hear hear, definitely the best Pratchett adaptation to date.

Andy


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

foztex said:


> Bladerunner said:
> 
> 
> > What did you make of Judge Dredd being turned into a film?
> ...


I agree with you Andy, must admit to being surprised that Arnie was not playing the part when I first saw it as well!

Have got Hell Boy on disc & enjoyed the film, but I have never read it.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

foztex said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > I really liked the TV adaptation of Pratchetts `Truckers` , shame they didn`t follow it on with `Diggers` & `Wings`
> ...


didnt watch it. big tp fan, just dont want it ruined! I was really looking forward to the hitch-hikers guide for years, read and re-read the book(s). There was talk years ago about there being a film but nothing happened, then.............the film MAJOR let down. Wasn't even as good as the bbc adaptation 25 years earlier, now thats saying something


----------



## mattjg01 (Jul 3, 2006)

jasonm said:


> Andy, no, I havent seen the cartoons, dont think I want too now.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agree that LOTR were amazing films. As to Harry Potter I much preferred the books, watching the films I felt as if too many points were ignored, might work better if you see the films before reading the books. Otherwise I guess it really just depends how good you're imagination is, if you struggle to picture the scenes in books it's sometimes more fulfilling to see the film even if it's not quite true to the original story.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

mrteatime said:


> foztex said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


Thought you might be from your user name


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I really liked the TV adaptation of Pratchetts `Truckers`


----------



## oldfogey (Nov 29, 2005)

I watched it and was disappointed, too. It always going to be really difficult to adapt the discworld series well, and this book hardest of all. Naturally, the commercial attractions of the Christmas story were too much.


----------



## odklizec (May 19, 2004)

I did not see this Pratchett adaptation but I agree that most TV/movie adaptations mostly leads to disappointment. I always prefer the books and audio books (unabridged) over the film adaptations. The biggest disappointment for me, from relative recent time, was the Hitchhikers adaptation..what a mess!







Some books should simply never been adapted!

BTW, for all Pratchett fans..see this..







I must be mad..

http://www.terrypratchettbooks.com/cgi-bin...ic;f=2;t=005606


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Fantastic!!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

odklizec said:


> BTW, for all Pratchett fans..see this..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMFG!







imagine coming down in the middle of the night for a drink, half cut after one too many shandies, and being confronted with that in the kitchen!

That is seriously







, my 710 would not allow that in the house though. Looks like your Fiancee is one hell of a woman!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Caroline had recorded Hogfather over Christmas while I was at work and we finally got to watch it last night.

I`ve been a TP fan for years and Caroline for even longer and we both thought it was an excellent adaptation which we intend to save so we can see it again sometime


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Its on again tonight - Sky1 at 9pm


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Robert said:


> Its on again tonight - Sky1 at 9pm


sky+ is set! hope i dont feel let down tho


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Still reading through his books at moment, in series order. However currently on 'Rincewind Trilogy', which my brother says, should have had Colour of Magic included.


----------

